# Why no ibuprofen during pregnancy?



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I know you can't take it, but I haven't been able to find much info on it. Is this a new recommendation? I can't remember ever being told not to take it with dd, and I can't remember if I ever took it or not. My midwife says that it effects the baby's heart development, but I haven't read that anywhere else. Does anyone know of any good resources that discuss ibuprofen in pregnancy?


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

My understanding is that it crosses the placenta and is very hard on kidneys/liver of the baby. No resources though.


----------



## sarah_bella1050 (Feb 19, 2005)

My midwife told me that it thins out the blood.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

My understanding is that it's contraindicated in the 3rd trimester. I'm totally going to call this the wrong thing (blame the hour!), but the baby's heart has a portion that will close up before birth - my impression is that the heart will pump blood differently in utero than at birth, and so it's very important that this one piece change over. My understanding is that ibuprofen (and perhaps other NSAIDs) can prevent this from happening. I believe the baby would then need surgery to correct it, but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

In the 3rd trimester, it messes with amniotic fluid. I was told that I could take some for my broken foot at 5-6 weeks pg, but I just lived with the pain.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/1/T011500.asp

"Ibuprofen (Motrin, Nuprin, and Advil) is safer than aspirin during pregnancy, but take it only with a doctor's advice. It seems to be safe to take in the first two trimesters because there have been no studies linking ibuprofen with congenital defects. Ibuprofen does not have the anticoagulant effect of aspirin, and is therefore unlikely to cause bleeding in mother or baby when taken in the third trimester. Because it inhibits prostaglandins (natural hormones that influence labor), it must be used with caution during the third trimester. Ibuprofen can also interfere with the normal blood flow within the heart and blood vessels of the baby during the third trimester. These effects are likely to disappear when the drug is stopped and have not been shown to harm baby."


----------



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thx umsami, I've been taking Advil s p a r i n g l y when Tylenol doesn't work (often it doesn't) and I can't shake a headache or backache, but I try to not take it too much. My OB said it's ok now, but not after 30 weeks. I was starting to worry there...


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grace24* 
Thx umsami, I've been taking Advil s p a r i n g l y when Tylenol doesn't work (often it doesn't) and I can't shake a headache or backache, but I try to not take it too much. My OB said it's ok now, but not after 30 weeks. I was starting to worry there...

It is level B in first and second trimester and level D in the third. http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/pain-meds.html


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Don't take it in the third trimester. It can cause premature closure of the ductus arteriosis. In fact, if it is known that a baby will definitely be born pre-term, sometimes ibuprofen is given to *help* close the DA, and IB is also used to treat a patent (open) DA in pre-term neonates.

Quote:

The greatest
concern is for premature closure of the ductus
arteriosus (a vessel in the fetal heart), which
can lead to high blood pressure in the fetal
lungs (pulmonary hypertension). The use of
ibuprofen later in pregnancy may inhibit labor
or cause reduced amount of amniotic fluid
(oligohydramnios).
http://www.otispregnancy.org/pdf/Ibuprofen.pdf

I typically avoid it during my entire pregnancy but talked to an OB about it during my second pregnancy. During the first trimester and some part of the second trimester, there isn't as much cause for concern. With that in mind, if it's the ONLY painkiller that will work and you really really need it, and you're early in your pregnancy, I can see using it. I absolutely do not take any IB starting in the 2nd trimester, though, ever since learning about the DA closure. Too big a risk to take, even for one dose for a migraine for me. The dividing line is really before 26 weeks (official start of the third trimester) - I cannot remember if it was closer to 20 weeks, or 17 weeks, or even earlier.


----------



## TinaMarie94 (Dec 5, 2013)

i just asked my doctor the same thing today and they said its because it is a blood thinner it can make you or baby hemerage and could also cause baby to have bleeding in the brain.. Tylenol is the best thing to take while pregnant and nothing at all with Asprin because that is also a blood thinner


----------

